# Most aggressive wheel cleaner?



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

What cleaner has most punch?

Not for the TT but the evoque. It's only washed every few months and the wheels are now not coming up clean. I've used wonder wheels but it's not touching it. Recommendations on something stronger...

Thanks


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Bilberry. Accept no substitute. Totally brilliant.

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/vale ... GwodSigFvg

VT


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

another vote for bilberry


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

I use Bilberry all the time and it is good, but I wouldn't say it is the most aggressive.

If u want something really strong u need an Acid based wheel cleaner. Valet Pro (who make Billberry) also do a Blue Gel wheel cleaner this is very strong, because it is a gel u can brush it on and stays where u put it to allow it dwell for a whille.


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

When I bought my EVO there was brake dust baked onto the inside of the wheels, used nearly a whole bottle of bilberry neat on them and barely even touched them

These pics are after the Bilberry clean:




I then bought some Blue gel acid wheeler cleaner as last attempt before having the wheels refurbed, this is what they look like after a few attempts with the gel cleaner:


----------

